# recommendations for .45 ACP Ammo



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Any recommendations for .45 ACP ammo, Target and Defense...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always used Winchester RAnger SXT for defense in my 1911s in the past. It has a nice, round shape - a little rounder than hydrashock. More like the target rounds that the 1911 was originally designed to work with. Always worked fine for me, and I've used that in my .45's since my very first 1911 in 1997.

As for target - WWB, Blazer Brass, anything will work.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Corbon's are good too... The Ranger series of bullets like Shipwreck said are my over all favorites in all calibers...

This may be controversial however, in .45, a good reliable FMJ is about as good as anything IMO... It's a slow bullet and the hollow point only gives a marginal edge, if it doesn't jam... Test the cartridge you want to carry well before you trust your life to it, and carry the reliable FMJ until it passes the muster, you'll be better served...


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i carry 230 gr remington golden sabre,
target with cci blazer.
my p90 ruger gobbles 'em up without a single problem.

post script:i have to qualify with my carry ammo and remington is awful expensive to shoot paper with! 

danny


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

js said:


> Any recommendations for .45 ACP ammo, Target and Defense...


Target/practice ammo, I load my own

Defense ammo, I use my handloads or Hydrashocks


----------



## Zerwas (May 28, 2006)

For personal protection I'd look closely at the Federal Hydra shock tactical or HST. If you have ever seen one of these after it was fired thru ballistic gelatin (sp?)you'd be amazed. It mushroomed out like a 50 cent piece. 
There are a great number of other manufacturers that make great rounds as well. Remington Golden Saber comes to mind, or Federal hydra shocks, Winchester ranger JHP, the flying ashtray by CCI is also a great round. 
My personal carry round is either the Golden saber JHP or Federal HST. 

For practice, I just make my own. I use a 200gr flat point ball round or a 200 gr SWC with Clays or VVN320 powder. 
For factory stuff, the Winchester white box or Federal American Eagle or S&B will serve you well. Like anything, you have to try some of it to make sure your particular pistol will like the ammunition you are using.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*My GLOCK will eat up anything I feed it.*

I haven't had a problem w/ anything I feed my GLOCK. :-D I do stick w/ ball ammunition for the most part. I use the basic Remington or Winchester 230 gr. FMJ Ball. I haven't had a jam yet in my GLOCK. :wink: My COLT COMMANDER was BALL ONLY, nothing but. I no longer own that one.  I do have some Remington Hollow Points that I havent even tried yet. :?: I will let you know if I have any issues w/ them. :?:

:shock:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*I would like to hear something on the WOLF brand??*

Does anyone know about the Wolf brand of .45 acp. The green ones - who knows *what* or :?: *squat* about them?? Let's hear about it?? :?:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, I avoid Wolf ammo myself. :-D


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I like the Rem. Golden Sabre Bullets. I bought a lot of the bullets on sale for reloading, and they shoot wonderful in my 2-KP97DC's and my Wife's KP345


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I like CorBon DPX 185gr +P.......

It had the velocity and the KP!


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I'd say check here for some ballistics info. Looks like the 185gr Remington +P JHP is good stuff for defense.

For practice, WWB or Wolf for me. For whatever reason, the Wolf in .45 smells like cherries to me. Maybe mix in some harder hitting +P+ rounds so the slight increase in recoil of the +P doesn't pop in your head at the wrong moment.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

For Home Defense...... I would recommend CorBon DPX 185gr +p......

The projectile it made by Barens Bullet based off of their X-Bullet....
And CorBon loads the round to its maximum effective measure.

I carry these in my MK23 out in the woods!!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I had a Colt Gold Cup, I got good results with Winchester Silvertips. These opened up dramatically on crows out to about 75 yards or so.

Col. Charles Askins favorite round for combat was the 185gr SWC target round. This from a man who had used .357 Magnums and .44 Magnums in combat. From service on the border to at least two wars, Col. Askins was truly a modern day gunfighter.

Bob Wright


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> When I had a Colt Gold Cup, I got good results with Winchester Silvertips. These opened up dramatically on crows out to about 75 yards or so.
> 
> Col. Charles Askins favorite round for combat was the 185gr SWC target round. This from a man who had used .357 Magnums and .44 Magnums in combat. From service on the border to at least two wars, Col. Askins was truly a modern day gunfighter.
> 
> Bob Wright


Hey Bob, where can one get those there 185-gr SWC target loads, aint no one around here got loaded lead bullets or even copper washed loaded for sale. I would much rather myself use a Keith SWC design for hard hitting. I don't care much for the HP design while carrying in the woods with my .45 ACP Tracker.

Never mind Bob, I found some *200-gr SWC at Cabelas*


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought some Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel in 45 and 9mm to try out. I used a Kimber Ultra CDP (3") a XD45 (4") and a Walther P99 compact. My Kimber is very accurate to start with so I didn't expect much but the Speer ammo gave me much better groups at 7 and 15 yards, I didn't try 25 yards cause I can't see that far. The XD45 also showed a good improvement. However the P99 in 9mm was a lot worse. At 7 yards I went from putting 8 out of 10 rounds in the 10 ring to shooting low and right with about a 4" group. At 15 yards it was even worse. I do not recomend the Speer Short Barrel ammo for the P99 but I highly recomend the 45 ammo for the XD and the 3" Kimbers.


----------

